# Tunnel Jobs



## Shuanvon (Aug 5, 2009)

I am curious if anyone else tunnels under foundations to repair drain lines...keep in mind that people here in southeast texas have only heard of "basements" and never actually seen one around here. Just wondering if this was common anywhere else in the country b/c we do loads of them around here.....


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

I do not do tunnels. I am in northeast Texas if someone wanted me to tunnel I think I would hire the tunneling part out. I heard the foundation repair people will do it. I would think the tunnels would have to be shored to be safe.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

kellybhutchings said:


> I do not do tunnels. I am in northeast Texas if someone wanted me to tunnel I think I would hire the tunneling part out. I heard the foundation repair people will do it. I would think the tunnels would have to be shored to be safe.


You live in the illegal capital of Texas, surely you could get 'er done.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I did one once when I was a kid. I'll never do one again. It's not cost effective to do it safely. Also, who pays if the foundation shifts (hopefully when you aren't under it) and the exterior wall cracks all the way to the ceiling?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

If the house drain under your basement floor needs to be repaired you need an overhead sewer and an ejector pump pit installed. It is far easier to core through a foundation than it is to expose one to the footing.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Ive done a couple repairs where someone else dug the opening and I had no idea someone could undermine that much of a slab and think they were on the right track...now I can tell them with experience its not cost effective or safe.
Also..the insurance companies can get involved with the expense of getting to a problem and some customer just might get that new floor they wanted.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Cleaner Magazine had an article within the last few months about a company that replaced the main building drain under a single story nursing home. All tunnels with air inlet tunnels. The tunnels were lined with a spray coating prior to starting work and back fill was done with pumps.

All OSHA and structural engineer approved. I doubt there would be a residential application that can justify the cost of "doing it right" but it is definitely a doable job.

It takes a special set of circumstances to justify the cost.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's the article:

http://www.cleaner.com/editorial/view/2633/Angels-of-Mercy


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i take you have a lot of slab houses. i've done a few. my brother in law. also, a few people that didn't want their houses messed up and were willing to pay. breid.................:rockon:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Amazing. Not cost effective in most cases but impressive none the less.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm suprised at that point they didn't use the trenchless system. Lining the entire run seems like it would have been Way way cheaper.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a bid on a tunnel job right now in Fort Lauderdale, FL. No basements here, the homeowners are living in the house. It is less disruptive to the occupants than saw cutting the slab, removing counters, tubs, etc. All the old cast iron under this man's house needs to be replaced. If the insurance pays me, I will do the work; (being mildly claustrophobic, I am going to pay others to do the dirty work). 
With slab on grade construction, if demolition inside is not an option, then alternative is a tunnel job.


----------



## bigdawginc (Sep 6, 2010)

*Plg biz*



plbgbiz said:


> Cleaner Magazine had an article within the last few months about a company that replaced the main building drain under a single story nursing home. All tunnels with air inlet tunnels. The tunnels were lined with a spray coating prior to starting work and back fill was done with pumps.
> 
> All OSHA and structural engineer approved. I doubt there would be a residential application that can justify the cost of "doing it right" but it is definitely a doable job.
> 
> It takes a special set of circumstances to justify the cost.


that was neat osha involved! it alays great when no one gets hurt! when i was a young guy i worked witb all kinds a shady charicters we dug some tunnels! lots a scary situations! i have been buried to my chest several times! i thank the lord i am still here & on the zone ! awsome subject!!! school a hard knock,s!! safety is my number one concern! bigdawg


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I wonder what the final bill was for that, no doubt very pricey.


I saw a TV program (Modern Marvels, I think), it was about a company that moved a 10-story office bldg. across the street. It was done in the 1920's and while the bldg was being moved, the gas, sewer, water and electric utilities were not interupted!! That was very impressive.


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

Secret *tunnel*, room found under Yuma home | room, yuma, building *...*

This was a slab on grade house. The tunnel ended up leading to several rooms under the house. The deepest room was 15 feet under the foundation.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Its not cost effective here. Too much clay and too many rocks.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Here's the article:
> 
> http://www.cleaner.com/editorial/view/2633/Angels-of-Mercy



That is absolutely fascinating. Would be intimidating to say the least, but WOW. I think I have heard of that, but with all the basements up here, it is not much of an issue. 

What is this hydrovac they speak of? Does it vacuum out the dirt?

What do you think the cost was to do that repipe in the article?


----------



## Shuanvon (Aug 5, 2009)

We have done miles of tunnels in the past few years...depending on the overall length of the tunnel it runs between $400-%500 per foot. Everything gets hung from slab with 3/8" galv AT rod w/loop hangers...I will have to drum up some pictures to post. It is funny how the inspectors around here refuse to get in tunnel, they make us print pictures for them.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Shuanvon said:


> We have done miles of tunnels in the past few years...depending on the overall length of the tunnel it runs between $400-%500 per foot. Everything gets hung from slab with 3/8" galv AT rod w/loop hangers...I will have to drum up some pictures to post. It is funny how the inspectors around here refuse to get in tunnel, they make us print pictures for them.


 
Im doin the math for a simple 60 ft developed length....not only can you put the people up, give them new flooring and replace the sewer, for between 10 and 15k...would have to be pretty high end to make sense..huh? Theyd be saving 10 to 15k and get new floors.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

they are willing to pay. what's not to like? breid.....................:rockon:


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

On one of the other forums, a homeowner posted pictures of his tunnel job done by the same company as in the article. He said it cost him $8,000 for a roughly 20 foot tunnel. He was happy with how they did it.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

love it. breid.................:rockon:


----------

